# Tires Fall Off Of Class A While Driving



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

My Brother-In-Law recently purchased a new to him Class A motor home. It had not been used in the past few years, and had been in storage when he bought it. He brought the unit to a well know RV chain to have brakes, tires and few other maintenance items taken care of prior to leaving for 2 destinations the weekend prior to Labor day.

While enroute to the second destination, he noticed an unusual noise and some significant swaying action from the rear of the Motorhome. Not sure of what was happening he continued to the campground in Maine. Upon arriving he noticed while looking for the issue that the lug nuts on the Driverside tires were loose.

He called the business that did the work and the person on the phone told him to tighten them as tightly as he could and bring the unit back to them at the end of his stay.

He is a novice at this. This is first Motorhome. At one time he did have a Nomad Travel Trailer, but that is apples to these oranges.

On his way home the noise began again and shortly there after the driverside outer tire separated and left the vehicle, followed by a peice of something which struck an on coming car.

No injuries, only property damage, thankfully. Shortly after pulling over to make sure everyone was alright, he moved the RV to a vacant restaurant parking lot across the street. Upon completion of the turn into the lot, the second tire fell off, the axle and rotor dropping onto the inner tire.

This is not an uncommon thing as accidents go involving RV's. Unfortunately several things happened that should have never have occured starting with the vehicle leaving the business doing the maintenance in the condition it was. Secondly giving/taking advice about tightening lug nuts that are torqued normally to hundreds of pounds, to driving the unit again. If he had a little more experience the driving portion probably would have never occured.

The moral is that those lug nuts on YOUR camper need to be checked folks. It can happen to anyone, whether you have had maintenance or not. Check the torque settings of your lug nuts before your next trip. I am doing mine tonight.

Eric


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

In June I took my Outback to a local RV dealer for inspection and to have metal valve stems put in. After coming home (a 9 mile drive), I checked the torque on my lug nuts and found they were only torqued to 50 lbs. The manual says 120. Just because they are a dealership doesnt mean they know what they are doing.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

ftwildernessguy said:


> Just because they are a dealership doesnt mean they know what they are doing.


That should be the first thought you have when you take the trailer to the dealer. I know you should have trust but since there is little if any certification for the techs you have to be the QC on everything done.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the posting. I have to check lug nuts on mine. I've never re-tightened them ever since I got it home couple of years ago.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> Thanks for the posting. I have to check lug nuts on mine. I've never re-tightened them ever since I got it home couple of years ago.


 It's a good idea. I have had 4 units so far. The first one, i didn't know any better. When I did realize I should check them I found one finger loose. They all had more than a half a turn on them before the torque wrench clicked. I was pretty disappointed in myself. Yes, do check them, especially if it has been that long!

Eric


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I carry a torque wrench, socket extensions, and all the correct size sockets to fit my wheel lug-nuts, Equal-i-zer hitch bolts, etc. Too much torque can stretch and weaken the wheel studs and/or other bolts. Too little torque is an opportunity for vibration to loosen nuts. I advise carrying these tools and writing down the correct torque specifications for all nuts and lug-nuts that need to be torqued properly.

(And there is a warning sticker above each wheel well on my Outback that directs you to check the wheel lug nut torque and gives the torque specification on the sticker. It is a wonderful reminder, but I'm sure it's only there as a CYA measure for Keystone.)

Mike


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone thought about perhaps drilling a hole in the bolt and use a cotter pin to alleviate the issue of lug nuts going AWOL ?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm just another RVer but felt the need to put in my 2 cents.

Torque wrenchs are precision tools. They require some special handling and care. I searched the web and found many resources for information. This link gave me a good synopsis of care and use.

My link

It is important enough a maintenance procedure that the purchase of a designated wrench be made. A reasonably priced wrench seems to fall in under $50.00. When maintenance is done on your rig that includes bearing repack, brake inspection, or any fix that involves your rolling assemblies, check your lug nuts after 25 miles of driving. I will bet that the receipt given to the customer for work done always has this written some place. Travel safe!


----------

